# Go Wild!!!



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

OT win in game 7 ------- SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

:beer:


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

That was one of the ugliest wins in history. They were getting pounded, but just stuck it out. Like '70s hockey all over again.

M.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I thought they were getting outplayed for most of the 3rd and all of the OT but the goaltending on both sides was great. Someone at the Excel had a sign at game six that said, "It's not how good you are, it's how bad you want it." Seemed to make the difference last night.


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

OH HELLS YEAH!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

All right, I have to post on this subject (Just for the record, I was born in the Twin Cities, moved north to Grand Rapids, then on to No.Dak. for the formative years including a college degree from UND).

With that out of the way, I think the loss of the North Stars to Dallas says a whole bunch about the "true hockey fans" in the State. How pathethic is it that the residents of the State could not and would not support an entrenched franchise. So in my humble opinion, anything that the new franchise accomplishes will always be tarnished by the fact that the Stars are in existence and an extremely successful team. I find the new moniker "The State of Hockey" extremely insulting and arrogant. Sorry to rain on your parade, just my :2cents:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Bioman.

We did not lose the Stars due to lack of support we lost them because the people of MN would not be blackmailed> I was at the last game the North Stars played in MN, I have fond memories of many players and was happy that some of the real Stars got there name on the cup. The owners that moved them I hold in contempt.

So go *WILD* the ghosts of hockey past are on you side.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Wasn't there a little problem with sexual harassment and the owner of the Stars leaving town when he couldn't get out of the charge? I don't remember the exact details but, from what I do remember, I don't see how his "taking his ball and going home" when he had to live up to the rules tarnishes the hockey fans of MN. Either way, the Wild is a totally new organization and the Stars are ancient history.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

damnit! I couldn't get the game out here. :******: :******:

Highlights just aren't the same.

Either way....sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Ron:

You and I share different memories of their departure. But anyway, I re-read my post and I really sounded like a complete jerk. My apologies :beer: As long as Detroit is gone from the West, its all good.


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

My family was season ticket holders for the North Stars for as long as I could remember....Personally I love the North Stars...but i absolutly hate the Dallas Stars.

I will admit, my bitterness against the Stars is just because they left. I am a diehard Wild fan now. And frankly I was just excited to have professional hockey back in the State of Hockey.

How is the phrase "The State of Hockey" arrogant???

Just wonderin.....


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

The WILD coaching strategy fits the conservative playoff style of the NHL perfectly. Jacques Lemaire did it with an average talent NJ Devil team - just may get it done this time too.  :beer:

Bioman:
Cleveland lost their football team to Baltimore. With the new Browns, Cleveland is no longer a hard core football city??? Minneapolis had the Lakers. Timberwolves ... well may be a bad comparison ... they usually choke .... we will see this year.

Remember also that Norm Green was under at least one sexual harassment suit. I believe the law suit was filed by the daughter of a Mpls city politician and from a "hockey family". He was running away from MN as fast as he could for a multiple of reasons.

Bloomington also wanted M of A.

If it took a few years without a hockey team to get EXCEL then it was worth it. That arena is better than the old Met - hands down - not even close.

You and Brett Hull can spend the off season together. He made a similar comment after St. Paul was awarded the franchise. 

State of Hockey: a little corny I suppose, but the WILD have an excellent marketing group. The access to players, practices, etc... that my son has had the past couple of years has been great. Talking with and autographs from these players makes many a young childs' day.

They also sponsor the 10,000 rinks program and have raised much $$$ for youth hockey.

WILD = A FIRST CLASS ORGANIZATION


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Sorry guys, CANUCKS in six.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Lordy, Lordy two nights in a row with a 2 goal lead late in the third. To bad the do not have a 450 goliath to just camp in front of thenet and block the whole opening.

Go wild I hope NIcke Ditch cannot predict the future.

Series 1-1 can't wait for home ice.


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

letgs go roloson


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

I'm pumped for the game tonight. It's gonna be a good one.


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

there isnt a game tonight


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Yaeh, i found that out after i posted. Damn.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Well, maybe five.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Ouch!


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Where did the offense come from last night? Can't wait for Game 7.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Nickle Ditch,

Be sure to tune in tomorrow night for GAME SEVEN!!! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The goals just keep coming and coming and coming... :bop:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Tommorrow night the wild can make history...and with the way they've dominated the last two games I think we have a great shot. 8)


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

They are good

I'd sure Like to be in the Excell Center with all those folks going crazy  Fun place to watch Hockey


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We're going duck hunting at Anaheim!!!


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

another great series....can't wait to see what the wild will pull off in the next one!!!


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Fun to watch Hockey at that level - & the Refs put their whistles away & let em play :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

All I can say is...HELL YEAH!!! :beer:

We need to get revenge against anaheim for beating the Twins!!! :wink:


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

The feathers gun' be flyin!

GRIND EM!!!!


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Wanted to pass on something to think about. The latest series win is much bigger than advancing to the Conference finals. With the added revenue, you can expect to add some heavy payroll free agent signings this offseason. I read a very interesting story in the Detroit paper after they were swept in the first round. Their 2003 salary-player model was based on them making it past the second round. Since they only played two games in their building, they most likely lost money, and they definitely didn't make enough money to afford any huge contract signings in the offseason. If I recall correctly, one estimate detailed four playoff series yielding between $30 and $40 million for the franchise. Not a bad return on your money.

So with the Wild's payroll at $21 million and at least two more games at their rink, I am pretty confident they will be able to afford some additional offense this offseason. Any new fire power will help complement Gaborik and should elevate him to one of the top young players in the league.


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Tough loss--but what a game to watch. Goaltending was incredible. The Wild did all they had to do to score in the first OT but couldn't find the net.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Giguere was just too tough. Hat's go off to him, he played the game perfectly. Hopefully tonight's a different scenario.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

They should've just started the series with Anaheim leading 3 games to 1.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I'm just hoping for at least a GOAL!! But it would be sweet to see a Giguere break some records... DOn't get me wrong I am die hard Wild fan since day one and Northstars berore that. But its not looking good for us in game 4..

Keep it reeel

mad DO double G!!!


----------

